# American Dad/King of the Hill reference



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

Has anyone watched the latest episode of American Dad? I did, and there was a King of the Hill reference.

It was an episode where Roger said he can sing Country Music from his ass, but Hailey said it has to show the hardships of a country singer. Then Roger mairried a total hag just to get hardship for country music.(Meanwhile, steve gets taken by a gorrilla) At the end, when Roger found his country music, you see Hank and Peggy (into what shows that Seth McFarlain create can draw)from the show King of the Hill telling roger to sing another.


If you do't believe me, watch for yourself.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, they really shouldn't have canceled King of the Hill. That show was the shit.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

I know, right? Well, at least they show re-runs on Adult Swim.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 5, 2011)

King of the Hill is way better than Family Guy... why is it gone....


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know. Personally, i like American Dad the best because it's not cut-sceens for half the show.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 5, 2011)

BWUUAAAAHHHHH, DAMMIT BOBBY 

I fucking love King of the Hill. American Dad is Family Guy only less funny. Which is saying something.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

Hehe...it is funny. *Bobby kicks hank in the testicles* BBBWWAAAA!!!


----------



## Firelord Alex (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh got dangit, Peggy.  HHHHHwwuuuttt did you do this time?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 8, 2011)

Moved to Entertainment; makes more sense here than Misc. Discussion. Carry on.


----------

